# March Madness



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

With March Madness coming up I was thinking about having a draft pool, but only a few of my friends follow NCAA, so I figured I'd jus make a forum and do it for shits and giggles over the interweb, anyone interested?


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

draft pool- calcutta style or doing brackets? Either way I'm in. :thumbsup:


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

I don't know we all do brackets already right? I think I'd like to do somethin different, what's calcutta style exactly?


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Normally done with money but everyone has a set amount of cash to use and teams are put up for bid until all teams are sold off. I haven't done a draft pool for March Madness before but I'd be down to try it.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Yea ok I've kinda read up on it a bit, I like that style, but I doubt many people are comfortable dealing with real money over the I-net. What we could do is assign an amount of points to everyone then auction the teams in reverse seed order, you think that would work?


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

No one interested in this? If we dont get many people Walker I'll just invite you to my group on like the CBS bracket challenge or w/e.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

smithcarter2009 said:


> I was thrilled by the victory of North Carolina Tar heel last year. i got a skin of the team for my laptop and it simply looks amazing.


Phail


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Walker (and anyone else) pm me your email and I'll just invite you to my CBS Bracket Challenge.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

sigh...LSU should beat Butler then lose to NC by blow out. I wont follow it past that.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Haha and they have their work cut out for em against Butler too


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

No one is seriously following this? Ty Lawson is pissing me off so much right now, I don't know what to do about him.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Sorry I didn't see this sooner I would of joined, in case you are curious I got Pitt cutting down the nets.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Yea I got Pitt too, I can't believe the game CS-Northridge just gave to Memphis, Willie Gallick from my hometown and the rest of his boys looked great, just lost it in the last 4 minutes.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

good win for LSU but this is as far as they go. They will need to shoot about 80% to win against NC and i dont see that happening.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

My boys(VCU) are coming up. I kind of dislike that everyone seems to think that theyre going to pull off the upset. It kind of worries me.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Omg VCU and Utah St. both lost by 1! VCU looked great Larry Sanders and Eric Maynor are both studs and I thought they'd pull it off, didnt see the Aggies game tho.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Yay, ASU got to the next round.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> sigh...LSU should beat Butler then lose to NC by blow out. I wont follow it past that.





ZeroPRIDE said:


> good win for LSU but this is as far as they go. They will need to shoot about 80% to win against NC and i dont see that happening.


That is not hte attitude we need. 

We will annihilate UNC...just give it to Spencer, Mitchell, and Thornton. Only give it to Johnosn within 3 ft of the goal and never give it to Temple to shoot. He is just too cold right now. 

I picked UNC to win, but I will still keep hope alive.

BTW...my braket was looking great until yesterday. I was 14-2 and the two i lost weren't supposed to be going to the sweet 16 but then Wake lost and I had them in the f*ckin finals. I was most impressed with their games all year long, but i still had them losing to Pitt. now i got no chance. Just cheering for upsets from here on out.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> That is not hte attitude we need.
> 
> We will annihilate UNC...just give it to Spencer, Mitchell, and Thornton. Only give it to Johnosn within 3 ft of the goal and never give it to Temple to shoot. He is just too cold right now.
> 
> ...


Haha yea Wake was in my Final Four, I almost cried. As for LSU I picked them over Butler at the last minute and it payed off, Thornton is a stud and I'd love to see them knock off UNC, if Lawson ain't playin they got a shot.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

ThaFranchise said:


> Haha yea Wake was in my Final Four, I almost cried. As for LSU I picked them over Butler at the last minute and it payed off, Thornton is a stud and I'd love to see them knock off UNC, if Lawson ain't playin they got a shot.


Thornton could be the D-Wade of this draft...not on his ability to take over but just the fact that no one was talking about Wade until late in the season and Miami just kind of settled on him.

Thornton has really become a force and people are having problems stopping him.

Hopefully if they do, then Tasmin Mitchell will be on fire so it won't help much.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I am going to sticky this. So far this round I have missed three games part of that is due to first round upsets.


----------

